# pièce montée



## audu

Hola a todos

Me estoy preguntado (o mejor dicho me lo esta preguntando la traduccion que estoy haciendo!!!), ?como se dice "Pièce montée" en castellano? (se trata aqui del pastel para las bodas por ejemplo, que esta hecho de "choux à la crème" por ejemplo).

Merci d'avance et bon appétit si c'est l'heure de manger chez vous!!

audu


----------



## chics

Creo que es un pastel _de varios pisos_, o _tarta nupcial*_, no sé si hay un nombre más bonito.

*Sólo para bodas, esta, claro.


----------



## audu

Ah, me parece bien "de varios pisos"....aunque, es verdad que no suena muy bonito...pero bueno, si se llama asi, se llama asi!

Muchas gracias


----------



## chics

Normalmente no decimos de "varios" pisos sino de tres, cuatro, o los que tenga. Y los demás piensan:_ ¡Uaa... de treees pisooos!_


----------



## audu

Ah d'accord, entonces, en mi caso sera mejor utilizar "de boda"....porque no pone cuantos pisos hay!!

Merci


----------



## Gévy

Hola Audu:

No hacen "pièces montées" en España, por lo menos nunca he visto ninguna aquí ni en las bodas. Parece que nadie se ha atrevido que esta construcciones de bocaditos de crema con caramelo.

Tendrás que pasar por: tarta nupcial.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

¿Quieres decir que _pièce montée_ es sólo así? 
Ñam, ¿_montaña de leonesas_...?  
¿Y no puede ser algo de este  tipo? Ay, aquí es una tarta encima de otra y cada una es un "piso".
Pues tendrá que ser _tarta o pastel nupcial_...

PD: ¿y cómo se comen?


----------



## grandluc

Por la boca...


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Piso por piso o un piso a la vez?


----------



## chics

grandluc said:


> Por la boca...


Bueno, pero ¿la gente se acerca y va arrancando bolas para llevárselas a la boca? ¿la cortan a rodajas y luego en radios? ¿sólo en radios (como quesitos) de arriba a abajo? ¿...? 

Modes, si me lo vais a borrar por salirse de tema, tened al menos la piedad de esperar a que alguien me responda, voy a soñar con ello...


----------



## grandluc

La tradición quiere que sean los novios quienes repartan los trozos entre los invitados. Se empieza desde arriba, quitando las estatuillas. Colocas una pala debajo del trozo que vas a cortar, lo cortas por ambos lados, y así vas bajando, tranquilamente. Los hay más mañosos que otros...


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Sólo un pequeño comentario.  Aunque hoy en día referiendose a pizas montadas se suele hablar de pastelería, no es necesariamente así.  (Ref Marquesa de Parabere)  En realidad antaño las piezas montadas podían ser cualquier plato, sólo se refería a una forma de presentación.  En los libros de cocina franceses que tengo también se comenta las pièces montées de forma similar.


----------



## chics

Gracias, Grandluc. Ahora me queda muy clarito. :-D

Adolfo, ¿entonces es "pieza montada" en castellano?


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Así consta en el Marquesa de Parabere.  He hecho la misma pregunta a un foro de cocineros, a fuego lento.com , pero todavía no me han contesado.


----------



## poupounette

No sé, yo creo que en francés, si decimos pièce montée, todo el mundo lo entiende, independientemente del contexto. Sin embargo, en castellano, desde luego desde mi punto de vista, pieza montada puede dar lugar a equivocación y no es tan común como en francés. ¿Qué pensais?


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"Pieza montada" en español, estoy con Poupounette, no me parece muy corriente y muchos lo entenderían más como una joya.
"Tarta nupcial", se dice, pero lo que yo más he oído es "pastel de boda" de varios pisos, con las figurinas arriba y casi siempre en tonos blancos o crema.

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## poupounette

Sí, yo también me quedo con pastel o tarta de boda


----------



## chics

Sí, yo también, salvo que sea en un contexto de cocina especializado...


----------



## touno

Je crois avoir trouvé un mot qui pourrait correspondre à une pièce montée par rapport à la forme/présentation mais pas par rapport au contexte de mariage. Il s'agit de *"ramillete"*.
Dans _"Pip_á_"_ de Leopoldo Alas Clarín, on parle de _"roscones y ramilletes [que] rebosan en los puestos de dulces"_ et le DRAE donne en 2nde acception*: * m. Plato de dulces que forman un conjunto elevado y vistoso.
J'espère avoir bien contribué à votre recherche (c'est ma 1ère contribution!).


----------



## camargo

Hola

Para agregar otra contribución al tema, les cuento que en el contexto de la pastelería este postre se conoce en español como "croquembuche", adaptación de su otro nombre francés: croque-en-bouche.

Saludos casi navideños


----------



## Paquita

touno said:


> c'est ma 1ère contribution!.



Bonjour Touno, bienvenue parmi nous et merci de ta contribution.
D'après les images de google
ramillete+pastel - Recherche Google
il s'agirait d'avantage d'un gâteau à étages... que d'une montagne de petits choux
"pièce montée" - Recherche Google
???
Attendons l'avis des "natifs"

EDIT
Je n'avais pas vu que ce message a trois ans (merci Gévy ), mais tant pis ! Il n'est jamais trop tard pour souhaiter la bienvenue


----------



## Gévy

camargo said:


> este postre se conoce en español como "*croquembuche*".


Hola Camargo:

!Sí, has dado en el clavo!  Es exactamente eso.

Por aquí, parece que usan más esta otra ortografía: *croquembouche*. Y es palabra femenina : una croquembouche.

 El "ramillete" propuesto anteriormente (hace ya 3 años),  no creo que tenga mucho que ver, al juzgar por las fotos que obtenemos con los motores de búsqueda.

Saludos,

Gévy


----------



## camargo

Hola Gévy

Sí, claro, es croquembouche, lo escribí mal.

Saludos un poco más navideños que hace un rato


----------

